# Fender Removal help



## crown_chronivic (Feb 11, 2016)

so I'm in the process of removing my left Fender. Most of it is pretty straight forward... except for the piece of trim between the A-Pillar(exterior) and the fender itself. There appears to be 2 or 3 plastic clips because this piece was spared from damage I'd pike to know how in the **** to properly remove it

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crown_chronivic (Feb 11, 2016)

Nvm I got it. A thick piece of string behind the trim piece did the trick

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That black triangular piece right in front of the rear view mirror? How did you manage this with a string. Only had 2K miles on our new Cruze when a deer ran into the fender, Bodyshop manager, a good friend told me while they could pry out that piece, the three clips were broken.

And GM wanted more money for those three clips than buying a brand new piece with the three new clips on it! Says he has to explain this extra expense to the insurance company. 

Ha, finally looked it up, $3.77 for that plastic trim piece with the clips, clips alone are $4.20.


----------



## crown_chronivic (Feb 11, 2016)

NickD said:


> That black triangular piece right in front of the rear view mirror? How did you manage this with a string. Only had 2K miles on our new Cruze when a deer ran into the fender, Bodyshop manager, a good friend told me while they could pry out that piece, the three clips were broken.
> 
> And GM wanted more money for those three clips than buying a brand new piece with the three new clips on it! Says he has to explain this extra expense to the insurance company.
> 
> Ha, finally looked it up, $3.77 for that plastic trim piece with the clips, clips alone are $4.20.










I placed the string behind the front corner, that clip I could see would be removed by pulling up on the string, next I removed the bottom reach clip by rotating the trim piece slightly counter clockwise and pulling on the string towards the rear of the car, after that just pull up on the trim to release the top rear clip

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crown_chronivic (Feb 11, 2016)

For $3.77 might as well just smash and pull tho lol I didn't realize it was that cheap

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Now you have me wondering if I could use a string somehow to remove my lower rear seat cushion. So far I have talked to four different Chevy bodyshops, because they can't remove that rear seat without breaking those plastic clips.

Something like 40 bucks for two new plastic clips. Also the mechanics fight each other not to have to do this job, because they can injure their backs by trying. Oh, but they snap together so easy. 

Took this photo at my Chevy dealers bodyshop. Asked if I could have it to study it, friend said no, had to show it to the insurance company so he could get compensated.

View attachment 181033
View attachment 181041


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> That black triangular piece right in front of the rear view mirror? How did you manage this with a string. Only had 2K miles on our new Cruze when a deer ran into the fender, Bodyshop manager, a good friend told me while they could pry out that piece, the three clips were broken.
> 
> And GM wanted more money for those three clips than buying a brand new piece with the three new clips on it! Says he has to explain this extra expense to the insurance company.
> 
> Ha, finally looked it up, $3.77 for that plastic trim piece with the clips, clips alone are $4.20.


This is interesting and useful information. I'd of never thought that assembly was cheaper than one clip. I've broken clips on this piece on every one of the three I've removed. It does seem that if GM's going to be in the clip and fastener business, they want huge markups. Most of the clips, screws, and push pins I've priced for the Cruze are in the $4-$5 each list price range. I've been buying aftermarket equivalents on ebay 100/$10 delivered.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

BTW I'd put some tape on the A-pillar near the fender. The fender is sharp on the backside and will easily scratch the A-pillar paint.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Very aware of that $4.56 price tag for just one push pin rivet at my friendly Chevrolet dealer.

Ha, walk in there with my hands extended to the sky.


----------



## PrincesssTeagan (Nov 5, 2019)

Does anyone know the part number or name for that part. I replaced my fender this weekend and broke those three fasteners. Now the piece is completely loose. Also, is there a trick to installing it? I couldn't figure it out so I just pushed on it until it broke lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PrincesssTeagan said:


> Does anyone know the part number or name for that part. I replaced my fender this weekend and broke those three fasteners. Now the piece is completely loose. Also, is there a trick to installing it? I couldn't figure it out so I just pushed on it until it broke lol


The little white things in this picture of the backside of what GM calls an APPLIQUE, Front Door Window Reveal seem to be impossible to get by themselves for some reason. 
This is what I think it is: 94530742 
: 








Right Front Door Mirror Molding Triangle Cover for Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2014 | eBay


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GM Clip, Part Number 94530742, Bag of 10, A014 | eBay


Chevrolet Orlando Wagon 1LS 2012, 2013, 2014. Chevrolet Cruze 4DR LTZ 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014. are consumable with original form, fit and function. Chevrolet Cruze 4DR LT2 2011, 2012. Chevrolet Cruze 4DR 2LT 2013, 2014.



www.ebay.com













Genuine GM 94530742 Exterior Upper Molding Retainer Clip for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine GM 94530742 Exterior Upper Molding Retainer Clip at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## PrincesssTeagan (Nov 5, 2019)

Perfect! Thanks you so much! The Cruze looks so much better with the new fender and light, but I have to take that corner trim piece out when I drive bc it isn't attached at all. I can't wait to get it installed.

I did the whole fender replacement myself. It wasn't too bad since I used one of those auto trim removal kits from Amazon for most of the clips. Unfortunately it didn't really work for these clips holding this piece in. I guess this piece is like disposable if you remove it 😝

I put new brake rotors and pads on while I was waiting for the clear coat to dry and I think I overdid it this weekend. I'm wiped out today!
Not bad for my first time doing this type of thing if I may say so myself. This morning I ordered new tires from Costco too so hopefully will get them on later this week!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PrincesssTeagan said:


> Perfect! Thanks you so much! The Cruze looks so much better with the new fender and light, but I have to take that corner trim piece out when I drive bc it isn't attached at all. I can't wait to get it installed.
> 
> I did the whole fender replacement myself. It wasn't too bad since I used one of those auto trim removal kits from Amazon for most of the clips. Unfortunately it didn't really work for these clips holding this piece in. I guess this piece is like disposable if you remove it 😝
> 
> ...


So far so good. Looks like you need a front fascia still. Try MBI Auto: CHEVROLET CRUZE / CRUZE LIMITED FRONT BUMPER COVER PRIMED (WO/LTZ RS PKG) OEM#94525910 2015-2016

As for the appliques clips, there is a trick to them, but even if you are able to pull it off, usually at least one clip breaks.


----------



## PrincesssTeagan (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks again for the help! I ordered the applique and the little yellow light that got busted in the bumper and the new bumper cover came yesterday!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PrincesssTeagan said:


> Thanks again for the help! I ordered the applique and the little yellow light that got busted in the bumper and the new bumper cover came yesterday!


So how did this come out?


----------



## PrincesssTeagan (Nov 5, 2019)

Well I got new tires last week, and even though they are the size listed in the inside of the door they are noticably bigger than the old ones and we're rubbing the wheel well.

I pried the bumper back and it turns out a metal support bracket was pushed back and creased and was pushing the plastic housing for what I was told was part of the air regulator or something like that into the wheel well. Long story short I took it to a body shop and for $200 they pulled it out so the tire stopped rubbing. 

I received the applique and the yellow bumper light but need to get the paint. 

GM uses the same paint code (WA8624) for two colors, Summit White and Olympic White. I ordered 6 cans of that code from a company on eBay but they are Olympic and like a yellow, cream color that isn't even close. So today I'm going to go to Walmart and get some Rust-Oleum white gloss and try that. I'll redo the fender paint and part of the door that got scratched against the fender when I would open it. Hopefully the paint blends pretty good. 

That's where I'm at now lol. More to come soon.


----------

